
Here’s Every Single Word You’re Not Allowed to Text in Pakistan - kirtan
http://www.scribd.com/doc/73348006/Content-Filtering-ENGLISH
======
duskwuff
The list appears to have been copied directly from a list of words which the
NFL Shop banned from appearing on customized jerseys. So directly, in fact,
that the Pakistani list has a gap of three words between "UPTHEBUTT" and
"URINATE" (1071 and 1075), right where the NFL list has a few blank lines:

<http://outsports.com/nfl/2005/0301nflshopnaughtywords.htm>

That probably explains most of the odd choices. :)

------
thyrsus
Can someone explain the redundancies to me? If you can't text rot13("shpx")
then why do they need to block rot13("shpx") + " you"? Or does that imply that
rot13("shpx") + " u" would be accepted (it's not on the list)? Or did someone
just not understand how longer strings match faster?

------
sodiumphosphate
A quick skim reveals many words that are plainly innocuous in all but the most
devious of contexts.

~~~
m0nastic
I was performing an assessment of a content filtering appliance once and we
obtained the word list of terms that it filtered.

I'll never forget that one of them was "vertical bacon sandwich", which to
this day I still think they made up (I've never heard it used in any context
ever). We laughed about it for ages.

~~~
imjk
Maybe it was a test case that they used to spot check the filter.

------
libraryatnight
You can't text 'creamy' in Pakistan? Is this for real? It seems suspect.

------
geoffschmidt
Nice to see we have "juggalo" covered. Somewhere, Violent J is smiling.

------
azth
"oui" is on there... wtf?

